# best hydraulic kit



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

been a while since I purchased hydraulic kit, so needing help with choosing. not in to hopping or anything like that, just a reliable lift and drop. Please help me make that choice by experience with the brand product. Not looking for the most expensive, but reliable, customer trust, price value, and show appearence. I will be installing, thank so much for any help.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

BMH :inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

EC31 said:


> been a while since I purchased hydraulic kit, so needing help with choosing. not in to hopping or anything like that, just a reliable lift and drop. Please help me make that choice by experience with the brand product. Not looking for the most expensive, but reliable, customer trust, price value, and show appearence. I will be installing, thank so much for any help.


hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33.. BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS



regalman85 said:


> BMH :inout:


:thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

First question what kind if vehicle you are building. Second, concern for origin of the parts. I'm working on building reliable kits for everyday riders. But i won't be out for at least 1 1/2 to 2 months.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Pro Hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Pro hopper is not around any more


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

black magic


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH!!!!


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

olskulow said:


> First question what kind if vehicle you are building. Second, concern for origin of the parts. I'm working on building reliable kits for everyday riders. But i won't be out for at least 1 1/2 to 2 months.


86 2dr caprice


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Pro hopper is not around any more


i I did 5 years ago, best hydraulic product i ever got. what happened? Am still looking for something like that.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

EC31 said:


> i I did 5 years ago, best hydraulic product i ever got. what happened? Am still looking for something like that.









$960 complete (818) 772-6623 (818) 471-5820 Pro Hopper products from saco to mach 3 coils :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*We're still honoring the sale price **
Let me know if you have any questions....I'll be happy to help you** Good Luck.... *:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..

First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!









_Kit includes_:
2= Chrome 1/2" High pressure Aluminum blocks pumps ,with backing plates and choice of *Rockford* 9 or 11 gears size
(4) _U.S made_ *Delta Power *Dumps (new High presure design and heavy duty solenoid)
Choice of 6''-8'' _US made.._ Silver Bullet cylinders for the front 
Choice of _US made.._ 10" -12" Silver bullets for the rear
Deep front cups and donuts, coil-over rear and _US made_ *Magic Balls *TM
(2) _US made_ 15'-6" High Pressure # 6 hoses ,with bite to wire crimped fittings 
(1) 4' H.P # 6 rear hose
(1) 3' H.P # 6 rear hose 
(6) *Accumax* soleniods and connectors
Choice of (4) *Carling* or (8) *Space* switches, 15 ft of 9 wire,

Retail Price $1175.00
Sale Price *$1060.00

*








# 2 is our *Professional Series Kit
*Kit Includes:
(1) 3/4" Competition High flow center pressure pump with backing plate and *Rockford* gear 
(1) 1/2'' Competition Center Pressure pump with backing plate and* Rockford* gear
(1) High Pressure ,High flow *Oil System* dump,3/4" fittings and *Stucchi *check, 3/4" Billet Y-block
(2) _US made _*Delta Power* dumps, with 1/2" fittings and *Stucchi* check
Same _cylinders,cups,hoses,switches and soleniods_ as listed in the above kits

Retail Price $1499.00
Sale Price *$1255.00

*#3 is our *3 Pump Professional kit 










*Kit includes: 
(2) Chrome 1/2" super street pumps with backing plates and *#9 Rockford* gear
(1) Chrome 3/4" High flow competition pump with backing plate and *#11 Rockford *gear
(2) _US made_ *Delta Power* dumps, 3/8" chrome fitting kit, with 3/8th *Pneutrol* checks 
Same Fittings,checks,cylinders,cups, and hoses as listed above in Kits
(7) *Accumax* sleniods
(4) *Carling* switches and 15 ft of 9 wire cord

Retail Price 1699.00 
Sale Price* $1475.00

And if purchasing a kit , we have some killer upgrade availible at smokin hot summer prices !!!!!!

*Add any Pre-cut (2 & 3/4 ton) coil for only $75.00
Add any 3.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $120.00
Add any 4.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $130.00



















On Kits # 2 and 3 , Upgrade to an O.G finish, Super duty *Adel-II* With our exclusive soleniod candle, that can be disassembled and re-wound if ever shorted or burnt ,And not to mention (1) year soleniod warranty and *LIFETIME *warranty on main body ,bottom or spool ...for *$275.00* more OR Chrome & Polished for* $350.00.....*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..
> 
> First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

We need a fast talking auction guy?


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone has had hi/lows or hoppos hydraulics?Just like to know if it worth lookin into. On the other hand i like to thank all the bussinesses for commenting, all seem to be very good products, price and appearence.


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of shipping prices to VA (24589) on the 2 pump Black Magic kit and the 2 pump Low Life kit?


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..
> 
> First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!
> 
> ...


 Im interested in the 2 pump supper street kit. How much shipped to 46808 with pair of 2 3/4 coils?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

EC31 said:


> anyone has had hi/lows or hoppos hydraulics?Just like to know if it worth lookin into. On the other hand i like to thank all the bussinesses for commenting, all seem to be very good products, price and appearence.


I install HOPPOS kits and all products from them and have not one problem. In reality the all do the same thing, its just the name your paying for. HOPPOS, Black Magic, LowLife are all good products.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

EC31 said:


> Im interested in the 2 pump supper street kit. How much shipped to 46808 with pair of 2 3/4 coils?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*Black Magic.....*its what for dinner... 

This must be why Big-M was thinking food all day...Dude said supper !!!!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

in truth its all the same product, everyone uses the same dumps, gears, motors etc. only difference is who is closer to you for cheeper shipping


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

V Boy 88 said:


> in truth its all the same product, everyone uses the same dumps, gears, motors etc. only difference is who is closer to you for cheeper shipping


:nono: not here player.. we make our dumps/blocks/cylinders all in house.. custom suspension parts fabrication all in house.. we jus dont order our parts unlike most in this biz.. we make it rite here in house w/usa parts or material.. so if you ever seen our product you would kno & see the diffrence in looks & quality.. we might not be the cheepest but i kno for sure you get what you pay for in quality & performance in all our products we offer.. BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

V Boy 88 said:


> in truth its all the same product, everyone uses the same dumps, gears, motors etc. only difference is who is closer to you for cheeper shipping


 :yes: We make our products and bring in our own and get whats out thier Saco G-Force Gear Mach 3 in house












Pro Hopper products since 1993


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :nono: not here player.. we make our dumps/blocks/cylinders all in house.. custom suspension parts fabrication all in house.. we jus dont order our parts unlike most in this biz.. we make it rite here in house w/usa parts or material.. so if you ever seen our product you would kno & see the diffrence in looks & quality.. we might not be the cheepest but i kno for sure you get what you pay for in quality & performance in all our products we offer.. BMH :thumbsup:


i know the guy that makes our stuff makes stuff for a lot of different people. but what i mean is everyone uses either delta style or italian style dumps, china motors, marzoochi or rockford pump heads, parker hoes etc. yeah some companys have the benifit of owning a cnc machine, we wish we could have one but we dont but our blocks, pressure plates, y blocks etc. are made in the USA too. but all in all its not about the product its about how you treat the car


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *Black Magic.....*its what for dinner...
> 
> This must be why Big-M was thinking food all day...Dude said supper !!!!


Like Perm said,"we only eat meatzzz":roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


> Like Perm said,"we only eat meatzzz":roflmao:


woe,woe,woe player.. you forgot the (no ****).:guns:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> woe,woe,woe player.. you forgot the (no ****).:guns:


_lol, sorry bout that, that was some funny shit when the BMH shop dog didnt even like the pizza with vegetables until we scraped them off....lol_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

She eats like the homie Big-M....if it aint got amd fat ,it aint no good....aint no health food over here playa


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..
> 
> First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!
> 
> ...


till when is this sale going for?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

EC31 said:


> till when is this sale going for?


Until the end of the month homie..


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos kits! we have a full in house machine shop! building all hydraulic product in house, call us up and ill work you a deal on the kit! make sure to mention layit low!









909 923 5553!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> hoppos kits! we have a full in house machine shop! building all hydraulic product in house, call us up and ill work you a deal on the kit! make sure to mention layit low!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


thank man! let us know if you need any thing!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> thank man! let us know if you need any thing!!


 like wise :thumbsup:


----------

